# Winter Equipment Pusher shoes



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Anyone used them?

http://winterequipment.com/snow/accessories/pusherbox

Trying to figure oot what "ProTech 3" and "ProTech 4" are.

Anyone?


----------



## Aerospace Eng (Mar 3, 2015)

Haven't used them, but as a SWAG, protech 3 could be for the backhoe/skidsteer boxes (3' moldboard) and the protech 4 the loader boxes (4' moldboard).


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Aerospace Eng said:


> Haven't used them, but as a SWAG, protech 3 could be for the backhoe/skidsteer boxes (3' moldboard) and the protech 4 the loader boxes (4' moldboard).


Could be, ProTech doesn't know.

Guess I'll call and axe. I would definitely be interested in longer wearing shoes.


----------



## Aerospace Eng (Mar 3, 2015)

They say they are longer wearing than "standard" shoes, but Protech and others are now using Hardox 450? as standard or optional. I'd want to see actual test data, not anecdotal data comparing different shoe wear before I plunked down a bunch of coin.


----------



## Maclawnco (Nov 21, 2002)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Anyone used them?
> 
> http://winterequipment.com/snow/accessories/pusherbox
> 
> ...


I saw this and thought "i hope they have some for sectionals." And voila, there they are!


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Mark Oomkes said:


> I would definitely be interested in longer wearing shoes.


Getting difficult to find fine grain old growth timber?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

BUFF said:


> Getting difficult to find fine grain old growth timber?


Eggsactly...


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Those look really nice.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

JD Dave said:


> Those look really nice.


The Arctics???


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Mark Oomkes said:


> The Arctics???


I think he was driving past a Ventrac and one of his eleven kids. Pointed it out


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Soo...has anyone gotten any pricing yet? I called their territory rep for Ohio Monday and sent an email and haven't heard anything back yet...


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

John_DeereGreen said:


> Soo...has anyone gotten any pricing yet? I called their territory rep for Ohio Monday and sent an email and haven't heard anything back yet...


Herd he's bizzie.....


----------



## Hysert (Dec 16, 2009)

Like the carbide forsure! One of our HLA boxes is needing shoes!! These would be great to add? Might actually get a season or even two???


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

I've been buying their plow markers for years, they last a long time and I like that they're 36", very visible over the hood of the truck.

I've used several of their curb guards and Xtendors which have also worked well. 

If I get a minute I'll call today.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Mark Oomkes said:


> I've been buying their plow markers for years, they last a long time and I like that they're 36", very visible over the hood of the truck.
> 
> I've used several of their curb guards and
> 
> ...


If you get a "Minute"......Now that's funny...Maybe take a time out from you endless texts to Buffy, Sno and Oldmop....


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

So we pay about 575 a piece for skid shoes for our HD Sectionals. According to my backwoods math, that's 1150 a set. Winters wants 1390 per set for theirs for the HD. They also offer cutting edges with carbide inserts for the Sectionals, but I don't have pricing for those yet. 

Supposedly they have done durability/wear testing and the sales rep is going to send me their data. 

I guess none of this really helps your question(s) but for the minimal difference in price, it seems foolish to not give it a shot.


----------



## Maclawnco (Nov 21, 2002)

John_DeereGreen said:


> So we pay about 575 a piece for skid shoes for our HD Sectionals. According to my backwoods math, that's 1150 a set. Winters wants 1390 per set for theirs for the HD. They also offer cutting edges with carbide inserts for the Sectionals, but I don't have pricing for those yet.
> 
> Supposedly they have done durability/wear testing and the sales rep is going to send me their data.
> 
> I guess none of this really helps your question(s) but for the minimal difference in price, it seems foolish to not give it a shot.


How do they fix the block breakage? Until that is resolved, metal pless' live edge wins this category


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Maclawnco said:


> How do they fix the block breakage? Until that is resolved, metal pless' live edge wins this category


Find better operators or ones that give a S&*# is usually the ticket...


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Maclawnco said:


> How do they fix the block breakage? Until that is resolved, metal pless' live edge wins this category


I agree. However, the discussion at hand was skid shoes. Cutting edges is kind of stretching that. Especially considering the original post doesn't even involve Sectionals, but ProTech. But to me the poly blocks have been a fairly minor operating expense compared to shoes and edges.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

John_DeereGreen said:


> a fairly minor operating expense compared to shoes and _*edges*_.


And the MP LiveEdge edges don't even wear...to speak of. And that's coming from a high snow area. And running on lots that are salted heavily so it is 99% edge to pavement.

I don't mind Jason hijacking my thread, it would by just a tad hypocritical if I did.


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

I have taken the old cutting edges from my sectional and welded the on the shoes. They lasted 3 years.


----------



## fendt716 (Jun 11, 2013)

valley blades has carbide skid shoes and cutting edges for wings and main edges for hla snow wing plows. they are located in canada and they have dealers in the u.s. they are much cheaper than hla.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

They're really trying my patience. 

The guy I talked to knows little to nothing about pushers. Every question I axed, he put me on hold to get an answer. 

Told him what I have and ask if they're modular for the ProTech.

He asks me to send pics. 

I send pics.

Is that a ProTech or Arctic?

If you can't tell the difference between a Protech shoe and an Arctic shoe, you shouldn't be selling parts for them.

Can you measure the shoes?

Send him the measurements.

He sends me a quote for skidsteer\backhoe model shoes.

I send him the model number from ProTech for the pusher I have.

Nothing.

I just sent him the actual part number for replacement shoes...from ProTech's website. 

Looking there, I see ProTech has a Hardox shoe option. At this rate, I might just end up buying that. 

Maybe it's just me (Defcon will say it is) but should it really be this difficult to buy what I want and need? Why can't they just put the info on their website like all their other products??? This is beyond stupid.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Who did you talk to? I still haven't gotten the magical email I was told I'd get, and the guy didn't seem the brightest, but he defiantly had more sense than that.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Ty Topping

Still haven't heard back.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Yep. We did talk to the same guy. He did know the difference between Protech and Arctic when I talked to him though.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

He doesn't by looking at pictures of them.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Then I agree he probably shouldn't be selling parts for them. I told him I wanted a price on the HD shoes and LD shoes for an Arctic Sectional and he didn't have an issue doing so.

What's so hard about putting the pricing on the website so we don't have to call for said pricing?


----------



## Maclawnco (Nov 21, 2002)

Ajlawn1 said:


> Find better operators or ones that give a S&*# is usually the ticket...


I deal with reality. Sorry to upset


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Maclawnco said:


> I deal with reality. Sorry to upset


No one's upset, its just the reality for the poly block fix...


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Aerospace Eng said:


> Haven't used them, but as a SWAG, protech 3 could be for the backhoe/skidsteer boxes (3' moldboard) and the protech 4 the loader boxes (4' moldboard).


Excellent SWAG...too bad the "Inside sales specialist" doesn't know this.

After he sent me a quote for skidsteer\backhoe model...despite me telling him it was a 16' folding pusher (apparently it was too much work for him to take a peak at ProTech's website) and informing him that his quote was wrong; then emailing him two more times to get the quote for the correct shoes, I ordered a set. And I sent him the part number for the replacement shoes since he was having issues quoting the correct ones for my pusher.

They were just a bit more than ProTech's Extended Wear Shoes, which I wasn't aware was an option.


----------



## Masssnowfighter (Sep 22, 2012)

LapeerLandscape said:


> I have taken the old cutting edges from my sectional and welded the on the shoes. They lasted 3 years.


We do the same thing, I have never had to buy new wear shoes for any of my pushers. Takes all of 10mins to weld on used cutting edges and usually last a couple seasons before we have to weld on a new pair


----------

